# Premiere Elite price drop



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

Just noticed today on the Tivo Central screen of one of my S3 units that Tivo is offering $100.00 off Premiere Elite's for a limited time. I called up customer service quickly as I just bought my Premiere Elite on Feb. 29. They kindly refunded $100.00 back to my credit card. Nice....


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't see this deal listed anywhere. I would like to take advantage if possible. Can you provide a link?


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

It is not online...it is being posted on the Tivo Central screen of my S3 Tivo's (have not seen it on my Premiere's). Just call up TiVo Customer Service and tell them you saw it on your dvr. The rep I talked to knew about it already and put me on hold for a few minutes to take care of it. I believe this may be only valid for Elite's bought directly from TiVo. He said I will see the refund in about 5 days but gave me a reference number to make sure. They also allowed me the refund because I was within the 30 day return policy window.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep I have it too on my HDs, decent deal if you can get lifetime with it for $800 total. The offer given only lists a monthly sub at $14.95, but I'd bet they'll give MSD lifetime instead if you call and ask.


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

That's what I ended up with after the refund. $400 for the Elite and $400 for the the Lifetime (Multi Discount). Makes it an easier pill to swallow financially. Loving the Elite so far. Love the Premiere to Premiere streaming.


----------



## scherif (Dec 4, 2010)

I signed into my account on tivo.com and hit schedule a future plan. Clicked "have a promotional code" and enter code PLSR. It took $100 off of Product Lifetime service for me.


----------



## scherif (Dec 4, 2010)

scherif said:


> I signed into my account on tivo.com and hit schedule a future plan. Clicked "have a promotional code" and enter code PLSR. It took $100 off of Product Lifetime service for me.


Oops. I misread the OP's first post about a discount on the TiVo Elite, not the lifetime service plan. Well, I hope the code helps somebody out regardless.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Well, I'm in.

Thanks for the heads up. I never look at my HD boxes (kid's rooms) to have seen this ad myself. I have been thinking of an Elite because I am really getting tired of having to keep up with a list of my season passes that are spread over my 2 main Tivos and having to either go upstairs or downstairs to find another Tivo to record something on (latest was the new NBC show Missing). This will hopefully cut that down. I have also grown tired of not being able to catch a ballgame or some other live event from our main living area while cooking because two things are already recording- here's hope that works out better as well. 

I have been reading all of the Elite comments/issues, and it seems to be a bit hit or miss based on service, signal strength, etc. but I am willing to give it a try during the 30 day period. 

Great find to the OP.


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

My Elite has been installed for a week now and it has been nothing but amazing. No install issues of any kind.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

larrs said:


> Well, I'm in.


Did you find the offer on an S3 or did you just call? Nothing on my S3 but "Happily Divorced."


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

It popped up on mine today after I rebooted the Tivo.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

nrc said:


> Did you find the offer on an S3 or did you just call? Nothing on my S3 but "Happily Divorced."


I just called and told them I saw it on my S3. They were fully aware of the promotion.


----------



## peter888chan (Feb 16, 2010)

I just called and got in on the $100 discount - added lifetime MSD as well for another $399.

I couldn't find it advertised anywhere on my TivoHD, so I just said "saw it on my Tivo".

Now looking forward to calling Comcast when I move the cablecard into the Elite...


----------



## trachka (Jan 8, 2012)

hi we purchased the elite on January 23rd just noticed the post about the price drop. I called consumer service to try and get the $100 refund but because we are out of the 30 days return policy they would not give it to us. We were only 18 days over when we called on Sunday. Any suggestions on ways to get the refund. We bought the elite and regular premiere from tivo as well as the warranties. It would be nice to get the refund as cable dvr boxes are free but I heard how good tiro is and we really do enjoy the services as well as the four tuners.


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

Seriously contemplating taking them up on this offer, but ~$830 is tough to swallow (for MSD Lifetime). I've never purchased a TiVo with Lifetime service before, but it definitely seems like it makes sense to do it given the resale value. 

Are people still having success with getting $99 Lifetime for TiVo HDs when they replace them with Premier units? If I could sell my TiVo HD for a few hundred bucks with Lifetime on eBay, that might be enough to push me to the Elite.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I purchased a Premiere and an Elite yesterday from Electronics Expo for $467.93 shipped ($49.95 + $399.00 + $18.98 shipping). They don't list the Elite on their website, but my CSR said that they had six in stock yesterday (including the one I purchased). I will be selling my two Series 3 HD's with lifetime service once I get the new Premiere's up and running. I will be sticking with the discounted PLS at $399 per unit, since that's the plan that makes the most economic sense to me.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I plan on getting an elite/preview combo when released later this summer. I plan on doing lifetime subscription. I'm wondering if elite price will be going back up in price if I shouldn't buy it now and just keep it boxed away until preview comes out. Also it's possible TiVo increases lifetime price and to buy now would guarantee current lifetime rate. Any thoughts?


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

leiff said:


> I plan on getting an elite/preview combo when released later this summer. I plan on doing lifetime subscription. I'm wondering if elite price will be going back up in price if I shouldn't buy it now and just keep it boxed away until preview comes out. Also it's possible TiVo increases lifetime price and to buy now would guarantee current lifetime rate. Any thoughts?


Tivo is notorious for limited time pricing. However, it almost always comes back around at least every 6 months or so.


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

I am sure it is going to be a fairly long time before they have any big permanent price drop.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

Just to second the above - I didn't see the ad on my TivoHD either, but the Tivo sales guy told me the $399 price as soon as I said "Elite promotion". Got the $399 lifetime as well, which brought it to $900 out the door ($60 tax + $40 3 year Tivo warranty).


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Well, if I really needed the four tuners, I probsbly would jump on it. I have a PXL, upgraded to 2TB w/ Lifetime. I kind of like my OTA availabilty.


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

I called Electronics Expo. They said they have 4 Elites in stock and selling for $479. I mentioned that someone here had bought one for $399 from them but the rep held at $479. Hmm. I passed on that.

Then, just for grins, I called back about 2 minutes later to see if I could get another rep. The second rep said the price was $499, but mumbled about seeing what special offers he could find. A few moments later he came back with $410 plus $10 shipping and no tax. I went ahead with the order at that price.

It seems to be a pretty fluid situation there.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've found that, especially if you are a long-time customer of Tivo, they will always take the price down on everything. I just replaced my old Series 2 Tivos and I got a considerable discount on both the Tivo boxes and the wireless adapters. Saved $180 total on the 2 boxes and 2 wireless adapters.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I have a unrelated question. But..this seems like it might be the thread to ask it on. I have an HD Tivo and have been considering an Elite. Can I just move the cable card from the HD to the Elite without having to involve Comcast. I do not have any premium channels like HBO or Showtime. I do have the HD package however. I seem to remember other people doing this without having to pair the CC with the new Tivo. I hate getting Comcast involved as my bill always seems to change for the worst until I can get them to fix it. What is the process in doing this assuming I do not need Comcast?


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

Can't swap cards with Comcast without involving them. Verizon Fios you can move the cards from box to box.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Funny, but I haven't been this excited since I got my first HD tivo. The premieres were a decent upgrade due to the quicker streaming, but I am really looking forward to the 4 tuners and not managing so many conflicts.

Really psyched.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dhoward said:


> I have a unrelated question. But..this seems like it might be the thread to ask it on. I have an HD Tivo and have been considering an Elite. Can I just move the cable card from the HD to the Elite without having to involve Comcast. I do not have any premium channels like HBO or Showtime. I do have the HD package however. I seem to remember other people doing this without having to pair the CC with the new Tivo. I hate getting Comcast involved as my bill always seems to change for the worst until I can get them to fix it. What is the process in doing this assuming I do not need Comcast?


The CableCARD must be paired to the specific DVR. It should be a relatively easy process involving just a few pieces of data such as card serial no., Host ID, et al, which you will need to bring up on in your TiVO under the CableCARD Pairing page. You can get there by selecting Settings/Remote, CableCARD, & Devices/CableCARD Decoder/Configure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream)/CableCARD Menu.

Once you have this screen, call the Comcast CableCARD Hotline (1-877-405-2298). If you have any problems with the CSR, ask to speak to a level 2 supervisor and you should be in business.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

larrs said:


> Funny, but I haven't been this excited since I got my first HD tivo. The premieres were a decent upgrade due to the quicker streaming, but I am really looking forward to the 4 tuners and not managing so many conflicts.
> 
> Really psyched.


It is really nice. I didn't really think I needed an Elite, but decided to get one anyway and don't regret it at all. 4 tuners in one box is so much easier to deal with then two separate TiVos.

Dan


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

4 Tuners and Premiere to Premiere Streaming is the best !!! 

I bought my Premiere Elite with a $327 Verizon Fios Giftcard for extending for 2 more years. add the $100 price break I ended up getting the Elite for $73.00...even the wife can't argue with that !!!! :up:


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

dhoward said:


> I have a unrelated question. But..this seems like it might be the thread to ask it on. I have an HD Tivo and have been considering an Elite. Can I just move the cable card from the HD to the Elite without having to involve Comcast. I do not have any premium channels like HBO or Showtime. I do have the HD package however. I seem to remember other people doing this without having to pair the CC with the new Tivo. I hate getting Comcast involved as my bill always seems to change for the worst until I can get them to fix it. What is the process in doing this assuming I do not need Comcast?


If you have "no premiums" just swap the card. It's very likely that you will still retain your entire HD channel locations. I have just "basic" and all of what is available to me in HD is still available to me. If it fails, which I doubt you'll be out nothing! You'll just need to make the call and ask for a "hit" for the new machine.

I set my machine up and when set up asked for the card I inserted the card! Comcast in many areas has "cable-card" service and also their regular "digital" service. They're not necessarily the same!

Here in my area they're different, when setting up the TiVo it will ask you to ID various channels so that you get the correct guide!

Remember I mentioned "likely"! Comcast is very different in many areas.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Shout out to Tivo...

They get so much flack around here, I thought I'd at least give them some credit. My Elite came and setup went without a hitch even with my cableco and pairing the card.

To Tivo's credit, they set the Elite up on my account as soon as it was shipped and it immediately worked with my network including transfers from all of my other units. This meant we were able to start using it last night to watch content that was on the other Tivos in the house. I didn't have to wait the usual few days for the system to update so I could stream and transfer videos.

Love the Elite so far.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> If you have "no premiums" just swap the card. It's very likely that you will still retain your entire HD channel locations. I have just "basic" and all of what is available to me in HD is still available to me. If it fails, which I doubt you'll be out nothing! You'll just need to make the call and ask for a "hit" for the new machine.
> 
> I set my machine up and when set up asked for the card I inserted the card! Comcast in many areas has "cable-card" service and also their regular "digital" service. They're not necessarily the same!
> 
> ...


Technically, you are correct in that you can sometimes migrate a CableCARD to a different DVR without re-pairing the card and still receive your non-premium authorized channels. However, this is a band-aid approach which invites trouble down the line, since Comcast will show the card in their system on the old Host ID. If you ever have a technical issue or want to add premium channels, the system will not be able to talk to your card.

It makes a lot more sense to just call the Comcast CableCARD Hotline (1-877-405-2298). And, *especially if you are re-pairing your old card*, ask to speak to a level 2 technician right off the bat; from what I understand, the level 1 techs do not have the necessary permissions to de-pair the card before re-pairing it.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

larrs said:


> Shout out to Tivo...
> 
> They get so much flack around here, I thought I'd at least give them some credit. My Elite came and setup went without a hitch even with my cableco and pairing the card.
> 
> ...


Have to give more credit where credit is due. After making sure the Elite was working properly, I called to deactivate my lone monthly subscription TivoHD. Seeing I had just purchased an Elite, they immediately asked if I wanted to take advantage of the $99 lifetime on the HD. Of course that is a no-brainer...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

larrs said:


> Have to give more credit where credit is due. After making sure the Elite was working properly, I called to deactivate my lone monthly subscription TivoHD. Seeing I had just purchased an Elite, they immediately asked if I wanted to take advantage of the $99 lifetime on the HD. Of course that is a no-brainer...


That DOES seem too good to pass up, since you can always recoup the $99 (and probably more) if you decide to sell the HD. I tried to get TiVo to offer me a further reduction in the already "discounted" $400 PLS each for my new Premiere and Elite, but no dice. I did, however, confirm with Patrick in TiVo Activation Services that I do not risk incurring a retroactive $100 fee if I turn around and sell my two HD's w/PLS (one of which is my "qualifying subscription"). I originally paid approx. $1130 back in Oct 09 for the two HD's w/2 wireless G adapters and PLS, including tax. This time around I'm out a total of $1268 for the Premiere and Elite, both w/PLS. I figure the HD's, which are still in impeccable condition, should sell for between $350 and $400 each, making the upgrade worthwhile from my point of view. Of course, the gamble on PLS is that the DVR's will hold up long enough to amortize the high up-front costs. I'm 62 years old and I'm hoping my new TiVo's will outlast me!


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

If you get MoCA working for Internet you'll like it even more. Buy the Netgear MoCA for $79 at Amazon. You won't regret it.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

dcstager said:


> If you get MoCA working for Internet you'll like it even more. Buy the Netgear MoCA for $79 at Amazon. You won't regret it.


Don't need it. I have wired jacks at each TV- that's the way we pre wired the house when we built it. However, if I did not, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

_Are people still having success with getting $99 Lifetime for TiVo HDs when they replace them with Premier units? If I could sell my TiVo HD for a few hundred bucks with Lifetime on Ebay, that might be enough to push me to the Elite. _

Got the $400 Elite with $400 lifetime, no tax in NH, but took the 3 year warranty for $39.99 also. I had the 1 TB upgraded hard drives in both my HD Tivo's fail less than 3 years in (also lost a drive upgrade in a S2 less than 3 years of use). Probably wasted the cash on the warranty, but now Tivo can replace it for me...

I have always been able to sell my lifetime units on Ebay for solid money, and expect to sell my 1 TB HD Tivo with lifetime for the going rate of $350-$380 (I expect to be putting it on EBay 3/31 if anyone interested, I have a new fan on order for it as the current one is making some noise and I don't want the buyer to have to fix it).

After selling that one, I will replace my other Lifetime HD Tivo currently in use with an entry level Premiere w/ lifetime and get a 1 TB drive (I've never filled either 1 TB yet, can't imagine coming close with the 2tb elite) from DVR Dude for $150 (just getting too lazy to play with the SATA cables and upgrade process, plus the drives themselves are still rather pricey compared to last year...).

The lifetime sub resale value has always been fantastic, especially with an upgraded HD and original parts and box and original hard drive included as a backup. Just watch some auctions on Ebay to see current resale value of your unit specs. Good luck.

So far I love the premiere (fortunately I am starting off with the newer interface) and also love the Ipad app (updates today, 3/20). Comcast does self-installs of the M-cards now in my area, even that went smoothly.


----------



## nexus99 (Oct 17, 2002)

I saw this and pulled the trigger. 800 + tax for Elite + lifetime. I think this is the same cost as the initial S3 hardware without service. Should be happy times next Wednesday.


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

Went ahead and ordered the TiVo on Saturday. It's all hooked up and recording 4 channels right now 

The 399+tax for Lifetime service is kind of insane to me.. but resale value is laughable without lifetime, so I decided to bite the bullet on this TiVo (I've owned 7 TiVos.. never had Lifetime service before). Hope it pays off.

Initial impressions are basically what I was anticipating - HDUI is slow and crappy, but there's too many new features to making switching back to SDUI worth it. Four tuners is wonderful. CableCARD swap was surprisingly simple (TWC in Los Angeles). Overall, happy with the purchase so far.

Now to get TiVo to give me $99 Lifetime on my old TiVo HD (hopefully more than one of them)..


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thinkdiff said:


> Initial impressions are basically what I was anticipating - HDUI is slow and crappy, but there's too many new features to making switching back to SDUI worth it.


Are you running the v. 20.2-1-2-746 firmware? If you just connected to the service you might not have gotten all the latest updates yet.

My experience with the HDUI has been very positive. There is an occasional hiccup, but in general navigation is reasonably quick (although not instantaneous) and fluid.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The latest Elite SW Version # should be 20.2-01-2-*758* (where 758 is the model # of the Elite)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So with the price drop to $399 and the introduction of a Premiere with a 500GB drive for $150, this makes the Elite an even a better deal. For only $250 extra for the Elite you can double your tuners and quadruple your storage space.


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Are you running the v. 20.2-1-2-746 firmware? If you just connected to the service you might not have gotten all the latest updates yet.
> 
> My experience with the HDUI has been very positive. There is an occasional hiccup, but in general navigation is reasonably quick (although not instantaneous) and fluid.


Yes. In fact, there's no way to use the TiVo _without_ upgrading. On the first boot / guided setup, it downloads the latest software and forces a software update reboot - didn't even ask to restart. It's still slow. Yea, it might be better than it was, but it will never be as fast as the SDUI (which wasn't a speed demon to begin with). The performance is very inconsistent (much slower when transferring shows in the background), and it's anything but fluid, imo.

Another thing I forgot to mention before - new remote is disappointing. Shiny, slippery plastic with odd ridges on the back? Really? But now I'm just ranting. The backlight is nice


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Thinkdiff said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention before - new remote is disappointing. Shiny, slippery plastic with odd ridges on the back? Really? But now I'm just ranting. The backlight is nice


The ridges are the best feature they have added to the peanut since they first invented the remote. One of the biggest problems with the remote is there was no way to tell which end you were holding without looking at it. Now with the ridges you know which way is right side up without looking.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

scherif said:


> I signed into my account on tivo.com and hit schedule a future plan. Clicked "have a promotional code" and enter code PLSR. It took $100 off of Product Lifetime service for me.


So, did that make it $399 or $299 for lifetime?


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

StrynBean said:


> So, did that make it $399 or $299 for lifetime?


It would drop the $499 price to $399.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

dave13077 said:


> It would drop the $499 price to $399.


Ok, so the $100 off does not apply to people who qualify for the MSD at $399.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

StrynBean said:


> Ok, so the $100 off does not apply to people who qualify for the MSD at $399.


Yes that was the way it was explained to me.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks. I am ready to pull the trigger on an Elite with lifetime, but I want to get the best price.


----------



## tome9999 (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't been in the forum for a long time. I have a Series3 with lifetime (upgraded from an original first gen Tivo that had lifetime). Has Tivo made any offers (for free or a fee) to move to an Elite and keep the lifetime deal? Or is the only option to pay $399 for a new lifetime on the new unit?
Thanks
Tome


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Nope, there haven't been S3/TivoHD -> premiere upgrade offers.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That's the only option.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tome9999 said:


> I haven't been in the forum for a long time. I have a Series3 with lifetime (upgraded from an original first gen Tivo that had lifetime). Has Tivo made any offers (for free or a fee) to move to an Elite and keep the lifetime deal? Or is the only option to pay $399 for a new lifetime on the new unit?
> Thanks
> Tome


Sell the lifetime S3 and put that towards the price of the Elite with Lifetime. When the Premieres came out I sold all my S3 boxes which covered most of the cost of the lifetime Premiere boxes I got. When the Elite came out I sold two of my lifetime Premieres which covered the entire cost of a lifetime Elite. The TiVos with lifetime service have an excellent re-sale value.


----------



## tome9999 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the info.
Tom


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

Is there a lifetime licence transfer option from Tivo HD to Tivo Premier?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

jk5598224 said:


> Is there a lifetime licence transfer option from Tivo HD to Tivo Premier?


Not that I have seen, and I look often!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jk5598224 said:


> Is there a lifetime licence transfer option from Tivo HD to Tivo Premier?


The best deal that I have done was getting my $6.95 plan transferred from my HD to my Premiere. Really that's not that great I guess.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

overFEDEXed said:


> The best deal that I have done was getting my $6.95 plan transferred from my HD to my Premiere. Really that's not that great I guess.


That is very good. It takes 57.4 months to equal the MSD lifetime price.

I have the $6.95 price on one of my launch Premieres and that is only two years old. I don't mind paying the $6.95 a month price. Much better than the current MSD $12.95 a month price that takes 30.8 months to equal the MSD lifetime price of $399.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Elite has the same amount of memory as the Premiere/XL. 512MB.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

1. We don't really know. It wouldn't surprise me if they released an S5 18 months from now with a beefier processor. BUT the S4 platform is what Tivo is running with for their cable partnerships so continued development of the platform likely isn't going to stop for some time still. I'm on the fence because of this as well.

2. The RAM is the same at 512MB. There was some initial confusion. It's pretty much the same platform on the whole. Just changed tuners and beefed up networking.

3. The HDUI speed is finally what I would consider "meh, tolerable but not great." But with the last update, there are enough things I like about it to convince me to finally stay with the HDUI. But the SDUI on the S4 is definitely faster than S3 hardware.

The spring update should add some nice things but I've read elsewhere that speed improvements aren't likely one of them. Maybe the late summer update will surprise us though.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> . . . I originally paid approx. $1130 back in Oct 09 for the two HD's w/2 wireless G adapters and PLS, including tax. This time around I'm out a total of $1268 for the Premiere and Elite, both w/PLS. . .


I just got a $39.01 "price matching" credit from Electronics-Expo.com based on the Elite sale price of $359.99 which showed up on Abt.com on Monday (and apparently only lasted one day). Kudos to Veronica at EE for getting my price match approved even though it didn't strictly meet the letter of EE's policy (product has to be in stock at competitor's site, but Abt showed it only "on order"). Just one more example of EE's great customer service!


----------



## Thinkdiff (Oct 13, 2003)

jespring said:


> Hmmm. Thanks for the info. I'm don't need four tuners--we rarely need to record more than two shows at once--so it sounds like the only real reasons to upgrade at this point (besides refreshing my hardware) are the gigabit Ethernet and future iPad streaming.
> 
> It seems like sticking with my upgraded HD for a while longer is the way to go... maybe I'll reconsider an upgrade once they get the HDUI working well.


Just FYI: The gigabit ethernet probably won't make a huge difference. Transferring shows to my TiVo Elite from a Linux box wasn't even maxing out my 100Mb network.

And the HDUI is painfully slow still, imo. If you think the TiVo HD is laggy (I did, too), then you're not going to be happy with the responsiveness of the HDUI. For me, the features of the new UI outweigh the slow-down, so I put up with it. The SDUI is blazing fast, though.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thinkdiff said:


> Just FYI: The gigabit ethernet probably won't make a huge difference. Transferring shows to my TiVo Elite from a Linux box wasn't even maxing out my 100Mb network.
> 
> And the HDUI is painfully slow still, imo. If you think the TiVo HD is laggy (I did, too), then you're not going to be happy with the responsiveness of the HDUI. For me, the features of the new UI outweigh the slow-down, so I put up with it. The SDUI is blazing fast, though.


I wonder whether user experience is identical across the various installation particulars (cable service provider, coaxial cable condition, signal quality, etc.). I am not exactly the most patient guy, but I have no major complaints about the HDUI speed. I sometimes get irritated when a web page takes several seconds to load on my 3Mbps DSL service, but my Premiere and Premiere Elite have not routinely shown any similar sluggishness. Am I just lucky or are those who have posted here with issues the outliers? Are their problems due to the Elite FW, do they have defective boxes, or is the fault somewhere else in the technology chain? I would be curious to know and will report back if my own user experience changes.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> I wonder whether user experience is identical across the various installation particulars (cable service provider, coaxial cable condition, signal quality, etc.). I am not exactly the most patient guy, but I have no major complaints about the HDUI speed. I sometimes get irritated when a web page takes several seconds to load on my 3Mbps DSL service, but my Premiere and Premiere Elite have not routinely shown any similar sluggishness. Am I just lucky or are those who have posted here with issues the outliers? Are their problems due to the Elite FW, do they have defective boxes, or is the fault somewhere else in the technology chain? I would be curious to know and will report back if my own user experience changes.


When someone complains about the HDUI speed there is no way to know if their TiVo is any slower than anyone else's or not. So it is impossible to determine if it is a user expectation issue or if they actually have a problem causing their TiVo to be slower.

I personally think the HDUI speed is more than acceptable and I have a 98% full 2TB drive in my Premiere with about 30 active season passes. But the SDUI on my Premiere is clearly faster than the HDUI and the SDUI on my Series 3 units appears to be faster (but only slightly) than the HDUI on the Premiere.


----------



## Mr. E (May 18, 2008)

I went from an HD straight to an Elite using the HDUI on version 20.2, and I enjoy the new HDUI features and am mostly satisfied with the speed. My only minor annoyances are that it's still very slow after I make a reordering change in my 100+ season passes (I guess because it's rejiggering the ToDo list), and sometimes the search can be very slow.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jk5598224 said:


> Is there a lifetime licence transfer option from Tivo HD to Tivo Premier?


I ANSWERED THIS EXACT QUESTION A FEW POSTS ABOVE YOURS, SEVERAL DAYS EARLIER.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr. E said:


> My only minor annoyances are that it's still very slow after I make a reordering change in my 100+ season passes (I guess because it's rejiggering the ToDo list)


This isn't an HDUI problem, it's Tivo taking a while to redo the SPs. Happens with SDUI too when you get a lot of SPs.


----------

